# hilfe zwergwelse



## Wagglerpose (8. Oktober 2009)

ich habn rießen problem will mit einem kumpel an einen see angeln gehen der mir bekannt ist und von dem ich weiß das er äußerst aggressive zwergwelse beinhaltet (also die alles wegfressen von klein bis groß ) das problem ist die sind nicht größer als 15 cm also schlechter beifang 
wie kann ich die umgehen habs schon mit pose auf grund und an oberfläche probiert immer wieder verfluchte zwergwelse
bitte dringende ratschläge gesucht von montagen bis futter was sie nicht mögen aber auf andere fische fängig ist:vik::vik:


----------



## Locke4865 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: hilfe zwergwelse*

einfach mitnehmen und Räuchern 
sind ne Delicatesse


----------



## Wagglerpose (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: hilfe zwergwelse*

ja des schon aber bei 15 cm ist nich viel dran sonst so ab 30cm find ich die ja auch als schönen beifang aber nur in der größe ist dreck


----------



## Bulldogge08 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: hilfe zwergwelse*

das ist ja schon ein Probleme entnimm dann trotzdem die welse dann sind sie nichtmehr so heftig aber es müssen viele gefangen werden.


am besten 2-3 im Jahr Zwergwels angeln machen und dann soviele entnehmen wies geht


----------



## Baschtii (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: hilfe zwergwelse*

setzt hechte ein!
sonst weis ich auch nich was man da machen kann.
bei einem bekannten am großen vereinssee ist es das selbe mit diesen sonnenbarschen! das is schrecklich.
am besten mal ablassen, alle diese fiecher entnehmen und fertig.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: hilfe zwergwelse*

Hechte sind schon mal eine gute Idee.


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## atja93 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: hilfe zwergwelse*

ich war in der nähe von passau an nem see un dort war des selbe problem die haben auf alles gebissen hab dan halibutss nan un dann hab ich nur noch karpfen gefangen, ja aber so die sch... dinga beisen auf alles , die beisen auch auf enne haken mit ner styropor kugel dran:: ja entweder du nimmst pellets oder boilies dann hast du des problem nimma


----------



## Hümpfi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: hilfe zwergwelse*

Kommt drauf an auf was du Fischen willst.
ICh würde dir zu Pellets oder Boilies raten da haben die Welse keine Chance. Wenn du auf Brassen oder große Rotaugen Fischen möchtest kannst du Miniboilies verwenden, wenns auf Karpfen geht die Standartgrößen.

mfg


----------



## Heilbutt (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: hilfe zwergwelse*

Bei uns gibt´s auch ein, zwei Gewässer mit diesem "Wels-Problem"
Unser ehem. Vorstand hat immer probagiert diese Welse in jeder Größe mitzunehmen.
Sie sollen grätenfreies Fleisch haben und gebraten äußerst lecker sein !!!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Angel-Flo (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: hilfe zwergwelse*

ich denke bei euch handelt es sich um den Schwarzen Zwergwels, der nicht besonders groß wird (ca. 25cm). Es ist sehr schwer die aus dem Gewässer zu bekommen, Raubfische fressen die nicht, weil sie Stacheln haben und die stellen sie auf wenn sie sich bedroht fühlen.

Teich ablassen und rausnehmen währe meine Lösung. #6


----------



## big-esox (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: hilfe zwergwelse*

ich denke auch teich ablassen ist die besste variante


----------



## El Carp (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: hilfe zwergwelse*

da bleit wohl wirklich nur noch ablassen. Denn wenn das problem bei euch schon so übel ist, dass die biester immer und überall auf so ziemlich jeden köder beißen, bringt gezieltes beangeln auch im großen stil nix mehr. denn die teile vermehren sich wie unkraut, und lassen sich so nicht restlos herausfischen, denn es bleiben immer ein paar welse übrig. was du noch probieren kannst wenn du karpfen fangen willst, und das nicht mit boilis machen willst: nimm deinen bevorzugten köder ( bienenmade,made,wurm...) zieh ihn auf den haken, und dann befestigst du ein oder mehrere  salatblätter (je nach größenkontrast) mit so nem gaaanz dünnen faden (garn)auf den höder am haken. dann steckst du das zeug in boilidipp und setzt deine montage anschließend auf grund. wenne glück hast mögen die welse das nicht und bleiben deinem köder fern; die karpfen fressen ihn trotzdem noch Oder du nimmst ne kartoffel als köder,das dürfte auch ausschließlich karpfen und vllt. brassen schmecken. 
mfg El Carp#h


----------



## MarioDD (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: hilfe zwergwelse*



Angel-Flo schrieb:


> ich denke bei euch handelt es sich um den Schwarzen Zwergwels, der nicht besonders groß wird (ca. 25cm). Es ist sehr schwer die aus dem Gewässer zu bekommen, Raubfische fressen die nicht, weil sie Stacheln haben und die stellen sie auf wenn sie sich bedroht fühlen.
> 
> Teich ablassen und rausnehmen währe meine Lösung. #6


 

jo die dinger haben wir bei uns auch. die pieken elende!
allerdings: sie schmecken ganz lecker.


----------



## ELBkaida (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: hilfe zwergwelse*



> Raubfisch(e) fressen die nicht, weil sie Stacheln haben und die stellen sie auf wenn sie sich bedroht fühlen.



Und Barsche haben keine...


----------



## March (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: hilfe zwergwelse*

Zergwelse? Und die bleiben bei euch nur 15 cm !?|kopfkrat
Hört sich nach Verbuttung an.
Ich hab vor 4 Jahren einen ca. 10 cm Zwergwels in meinen Gartenteich eingesetzt - Jetzt ist er geschätzte 40 cm groß. 
UND ES IST EIN ZWERGWELS - KEIN WALLER!


----------



## Balaton1980 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: hilfe zwergwelse*

oder einfach rausfangen :vik:


----------



## Knigge007 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: hilfe zwergwelse*



ELBkaida schrieb:


> Und Barsche haben keine...




Rofl.....


Ich dacht sowieso das unsere Raubfsche Köfis, also kleine Fische von vorne packen,oder?


----------



## -Kevin- (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: hilfe zwergwelse*

Paar große Hechte rein und mit anderen Ködern angeln, was anderes bleibt ne übrig.


----------



## u-see fischer (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: hilfe zwergwelse*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Rofl.....
> 
> 
> Ich dacht sowieso das unsere Raubfsche Köfis, also kleine Fische von vorne packen,oder?



Stimmt meistens. Habe auch schon mal einen Zander gefangen der den Köfi (kl. Rotauge) mit dem Schwanz voran geschluckt hatte.

Bei Barschen und Zwergwelse wird ein Hecht den immer von vorne nehmen.


----------



## Balaton1980 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: hilfe zwergwelse*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Bei Barschen und Zwergwelse wird ein Hecht den immer von vorne nehmen.



kann man so mit sicherheit nicht sagen #d

er nimmt den köfi genauso wie bei anderen fischarten (rotauge z.b.) von der seite, von hinten oder sonst wie - hauptsache er grigt ihn 

wenn er den köfi mal hat wird er ihn dann später in den meisten fällen im maul drehen und ihn sich kopf voran schmecken lassen (zumindest bis der anhieb kommt :q)


----------



## u-see fischer (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: hilfe zwergwelse*



Balaton1980 schrieb:


> kann man so mit sicherheit nicht sagen #d
> 
> er nimmt den köfi genauso wie bei anderen fischarten (rotauge z.b.) von der seite, von hinten oder sonst wie - hauptsache er grigt ihn
> 
> wenn er den köfi mal hat wird er ihn dann später in den meisten fällen im maul drehen und ihn sich kopf voran schmecken lassen (zumindest bis der anhieb kommt :q)



War auch so nicht gemeint.

Gemeint war, das der Hecht den Fisch immer mit dem Kopf voran schluckt.
Selbstverständlich packen Hecht und andere Raubfische ihre Beute so, wie sie sie kriegen können. Falls Raubfische solange warten würden, bis sie ihre Beute von vorne angreifen können würden sicherlich verhungern.
Bin mir auch sicher, das kein Hecht oder anderer Räuber seine Beute auf Stacheln begutachtet (oder eine Artenbestimmung vornimmt) bevor er angreift.


----------



## Balaton1980 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: hilfe zwergwelse*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> .... einen Zwergwels wird der Hecht aber zu 100% wieder ausspucken, da er ihm sonst im Hals/Kiemen stecken bleben würde..... Das weiß jeder, der schon mal einen Zwergwels in der Hand hatte



upps - sorry |kopfkrat

hatte vergessen den zwergwels zu entfernen - bin noch nie auf die idee gekommen nen zwergwels  (der in unseren gewässern auch garnicht vorkommt) als köfi zu verwenden


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: hilfe zwergwelse*

Bei mir gibt es zwar keine Zwergwelse aber warum sollte der Hecht die Dinger nicht fressen?

Wer sich sogar die ollen stacheligen Kauli`s reinhaut wird doch wohl die Zwerge schlucken können.|kopfkrat



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## ELBkaida (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: hilfe zwergwelse*

Sehe ich eigentlich genauso. Stacheln befinden sich doch hinter den Brustflossen u.w.diese anliegen gibts gleich gar kein Problem damit. Und was ist schon ein Zwergwels von 5-15cm für einen ordentlichen Hecht oder Waller, sicher ni mehr als ein 0,33 Blondes für mich...:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: hilfe zwergwelse*

Noch nich ma `n Doppelter.:q



#g


----------



## Gardenfly (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: hilfe zwergwelse*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> da er bei uns eigentlich keine natürlichen Feinde hat - sogar der Kormoran spuckt ihn wieder aus....



Kormorane fressen bei uns alles, also auch Katzenwelse und wenn nichts mehr drin ist vermisst man selbst Fische die man vorher als Plage bezeichnet hat.


----------



## ELBkaida (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: hilfe zwergwelse*

@Martin Obelt:

Also ich habe die in der Elbe oder anderen Flüssen auch ab u.an  dran. Wo jetzt genau die Stacheln sitzen hab ich auch ni im Kopf u.nein ich google jetzt auch ni erst...

Ich habe in jungen Jahren beim ersten mal kräftig hinein gelangt (irgendwo an den Brustflossen) u.seither  nie wieder. Nennt sich wohl Lerneffekt... |rolleyes
Werd ihn in der kommenden Saison mal auf seine Köfitauglichkeit testen. Schaun wir mal.


----------



## Brassenwürger (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: hilfe zwergwelse*

Mit den Katzenwelsen habe ich in Ungarn mal übelste Erfahrungen gemacht! Wir angelten 10 Tage an einem Altarm der Theiss bei Szolnok, dort gab es die Viecher zu Millionen!!! Wollhandkrabben sind ein Witz dagegen! Die fressen absolut alles und nehmen jeden Köder. Schwimmbrot, Mais, Teig, Wurm, Wobbler, Made, KöFi, Kaugummi, Nudeln, Gulasch und Pommes! Die haben alles gefressen! Halbpfündige Köderfische, die eigentlich für Waller gedacht waren, wurden bis auf die Mittelgräte skelettiert! Bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit wurde es besonders schlimm! Und die Biester sind überall! Ob man nun am Grun, an der Oberfläche oder im Mittelwasser angelt - überall Katzenwelse!!! Der absolute Horror!#q
Und zum Thema, Raubfische fressen keine Katzenwelse: Ich fing an diesem Gewässer auch Hechte und Zander und sie hatten allesamt diese Viecher im Magen! Daraufhin benutzte ich kleine Katzenwelse als Köderfische. Und was fing ich - GROSSE KATZENWELSE!#d
An diesem Gewässer ist das Zurücksetzen der kleinen Mistviecher strengstens untersagt! Und so hatten wir nach kurzer Zeit ein ernstes Geruchs- und Katzenproblem auf unserem Grundstück. Die Katzen haben die mit Hingabe gefressen - samt der Stacheln!
Schmecken tun sie aber ausgezeichnet. In heißem Öl frittiert sind sie delikat. Auch wenn es eine Sauarbeit ist, die Biester zu putzen! Man kann sie anschließend wie Stinte essen....Lecker!!!#6


----------



## Schläferzelle-Ost (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: hilfe zwergwelse*

Hallo,
ich schließe mich der Aussage das ein Hecht da nicht viel bringt an wir haben in zwei Gewässer bei uns das Problem 
mit den Zwergi´s wo auch ein durchschnittlicher Hechtbestand drin ist meiner eigene meinung zu der Plage wäre ein großes Loch schaufeln und und soviele Vereinsangeln wie möglich und wenn das loch dann voll ist ein neues graben zur verwertung was bei mir unter 25cm nicht geschieht ist Räuchern ne tolle sache!

MfG Marco


----------



## hecht fan (7. März 2010)

*AW: hilfe zwergwelse*

Räuse rein jeden fisch mitnehmen.Bringt zwar nicht viel aber wenns viele sind reichts für paar portionen fisch


----------



## angelverrückter96 (7. März 2010)

*AW: hilfe zwergwelse*

probiers doch mal mit 2-3 richtigen wallern^^


----------



## Jose (7. März 2010)

*AW: hilfe zwergwelse*



Wagglerpose schrieb:


> wie kann ich die umgehen habs schon mit pose auf grund und an oberfläche probiert immer wieder verfluchte zwergwelse



hakengröße ab 8/0, verflucht nochmal :m


----------



## Unterfranke79 (9. März 2010)

*AW: hilfe zwergwelse*

So hat wohl jedes Gewässer seinen Problemfisch. Bei meiner Angelstrecke am Main wimmelt es nur so von Schwarzmeergrundeln. Wenn man Grundangelt hat man die Dinger ständig am Haken. Ich hab schon mal eine erwischt die 6 Maden schlucken konnte. Für dieses Jahr habe ich mir vorgenommen mal zu schauen wie sie schmecken. Es hies im letzten Hesft des Fischereiverbandes Unterfranken man soll sie zubereiten können wie "Meefischli". Da lass ich mich mal überraschen.


----------

